# New to the area



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi there,

As above, I've just moved to Cambs from Somerset so I need to join a new club, I'd like to try a few before I commit so if anyone is willing and available over the next couple of weeks I would be obliged.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi Dave, welcome

Youll find a few that neck of the woods on here, certainly some from Brampton Park and Girton and probably others too. Where are you considering or completely open to date?


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 16, 2014)

fundy said:



			Hi Dave, welcome

Youll find a few that neck of the woods on here, certainly some from Brampton Park and Girton and probably others too. Where are you considering or completely open to date?
		
Click to expand...

Currently open to suggestions.


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2014)

Depending on exactly where based Id definitely look at Brampton Park. Bourn and Girton are both nice too

Just seen your sig says Peterborough - ish if youre close enough Peterborough Milton is a cracking course (and seemed a very friendly club too)

Expect there will some who are more local who will give you a better steer in the coming days


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 16, 2014)

fundy said:



			Depending on exactly where based Id definitely look at Brampton Park. Bourn and Girton are both nice too

Just seen your sig says Peterborough - ish if youre close enough Peterborough Milton is a cracking course (and seemed a very friendly club too)

Expect there will some who are more local who will give you a better steer in the coming days
		
Click to expand...

I'm playing Brampton on Thursday, went up to Elton Furze today for a scouting mission, and looked nice, if a little disorganised.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2014)

How far is Gog Magog ? That's a cracking club


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			I'm playing Brampton on Thursday, went up to Elton Furze today for a scouting mission, and looked nice, if a little disorganised.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully I may get to Brampton on monday if the test match is done tomorrow. Lovely course, tough too, only downside is does get pretty wet in winter. Big upside to Brampton/Bourn/Girton is that they are all on the same reciprocal scheme so if you join one of them you get free reciprocals with the others (and 30 courses in total, hence how i know those courses)

Shouldve added, if money not an issue then you should definitely look at Gog Magog, 2 decent courses but a fair bit dearer than the alternatives


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How far is Gog Magog ? That's a cracking club
		
Click to expand...

haha, just added the same


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How far is Gog Magog ? That's a cracking club
		
Click to expand...

Yeah bit on the dear side, shame as thats the one with the best reviews, bit further to travel too.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 16, 2014)

fundy said:



			Hopefully I may get to Brampton on monday if the test match is done tomorrow. Lovely course, tough too, only downside is does get pretty wet in winter. Big upside to Brampton/Bourn/Girton is that they are all on the same reciprocal scheme so if you join one of them you get free reciprocals with the others (and 30 courses in total, hence how i know those courses)

Shouldve added, if money not an issue then you should definitely look at Gog Magog, 2 decent courses but a fair bit dearer than the alternatives
		
Click to expand...

Are you a member at Brampton?


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			Are you a member at Brampton?
		
Click to expand...

No I play at Aylesbury Vale GC, but were on the smart card network that Brampton, Girton, Bourn, Royston etc are on so get to play it as a free reciprocal


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 16, 2014)

fundy said:



			No I play at Aylesbury Vale GC, but were on the smart card network that Brampton, Girton, Bourn, Royston etc are on so get to play it as a free reciprocal
		
Click to expand...

I've just noticed St Neots do a 25-30 rate of Â£560 per year, that was also very highly regarded.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 16, 2014)

Welcome along lad. Welcome to come over to Spalding and have a game with me one day.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 17, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Welcome along lad. Welcome to come over to Spalding and have a game with me one day.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, whenever is convenient for you, after 4 on a week day or any weekend.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 17, 2014)

Pretty much in the same boat as me, I just started working in Waterbeach, just north of Cambridge and hoping to move to the Ely/Nort Cambs area soon. Brampton is a bit of a trek but I have never even considered Milton.

We should hook up and test some courses together, sadly I am only available weekends unless its a cheeky 9 after work at Milton.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 17, 2014)

I can do evenings or weekends, I would like to go up to St Neots at some point if you're keen, I can transport people and clubs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 17, 2014)

When are you looking to go to ST Neots ? I have a reciprocal with them ?


----------



## paddyc (Aug 17, 2014)

Welcome to sunny cambs mate. If your Peterborough way as others have mentioned Brampton Park is a nice track but can be out of action for long periods in the winter, but you do get access to all the reciprocals in the area.Elton Furze is nice or there is Oundle which is quite quirky but a toughish walk.Around Peterborough there is p'boro Milton or the really good municipal Thorpe Wood where I think you pay a small membership fee that means you get a handicap and get in the comps and a reduced green fee each time you play.if you head to St Neots you've got Wyboston Lakes and Abbotsley (both good)as well as St Neots. There is also St Ives which has a new course  and Titleist fitting centre further towards Cambridge,never played it but reports are not brilliant.I am a member at Girton but that may be a bit too far, but I could join you for a knock around Brampton or Oundle on the reciprocal.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 17, 2014)

Whenever you like?


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 17, 2014)

paddyc said:



			Welcome to sunny cambs mate. If your Peterborough way as others have mentioned Brampton Park is a nice track but can be out of action for long periods in the winter, but you do get access to all the reciprocals in the area.Elton Furze is nice or there is Oundle which is quite quirky but a toughish walk.Around Peterborough there is p'boro Milton or the really good municipal Thorpe Wood where I think you pay a small membership fee that means you get a handicap and get in the comps and a reduced green fee each time you play.if you head to St Neots you've got Wyboston Lakes and Abbotsley (both good)as well as St Neots. There is also St Ives which has a new course  and Titleist fitting centre further towards Cambridge,never played it but reports are not brilliant.I am a member at Girton but that may be a bit too far, but I could join you for a knock around Brampton or Oundle on the reciprocal.
		
Click to expand...

I'm usually a range goer in the winter, and stick to the course in the drier months. Am playing Brampton on Thursday with the club manager, which I thought was a nice gesture. Went to St Neots today for a look around and was basically told to apply online, I'd already been on the website but was hoping for a more personal approach from someone there. I went to Girton on my first journey up to the area just for a look around, was very unimpressed with the intro I got in there, I went into the pro shop and was dealt with by a young lady who was not interested at all in talking to me, she said I needed to speak to the secretary, when I asked where I might find the secretary I was given directions, and that "the door maybe locked, if so, to knock on the window and she should let me in". Cos that was nice and awkward. So anyway, of course, the door was indeed locked, so I knocked on the window, the secretary made it seem like it was a huge effort to let me in, I mentioned that I was interested in joining, so she gave me a membership price pamphlet, and pretty much went back to what she was doing!

I'm sorry if you think I'm being pedantic, but when I'm spending Â£800 a year on membership, then many hundreds more a year on equipment, competition fees and using the bar, it wouldn't be too much to ask that someone shows an interest in you and makes you feel welcome, like the guys at Brampton so far have....


----------



## CMAC (Aug 18, 2014)

off topic alert- you use a 64* wedge has it ever gone up your nostril? 

how far does that go, do you measure in inches as opposed to yards

My 56* goes nowhere, cant imagine a 64*


----------



## simplyme (Aug 18, 2014)

Welcome to Peterborough mate! Where abouts are you?

What did you think of Elton? 

As others have said around the area you have:

Thopre Wood - Best muni by a mile. They do offer membership fees too and they are very reasonable, they also offer a double, so you can play Orton Meadows too. It's also run by a very close friend 

Orton Meadows - Short but front 8 are fantastic holes. Back 9 is short.

Elton - My home club and seem to spend most of my time there. 

Milton - Good course but I am not a fan of the clubhouse and never feel relaxed in there. 

A little further out towards Stamford way you have:

Burghley - Good course, only played it once though.

Rutland Water - Great new course, if it was 10 mins closer to me I would be a member.

Rutland County - Tricky, windy, not highly rated but I think it is a great track.

Greetham Valley - My old club, 2 courses, both very different, fantastic place and play there often still.

Stoke Rochford - Wait for GB72 to reply about this place but a great course.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 18, 2014)

Haha I've never ever played a full shot with it, I only ever use it to get out of tight places or where there is no green to work with but it's such fun club to use and is very rewarding when you get it right.

Very embarrassing when you get it wrong haha.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 18, 2014)

simplyme said:



			Welcome to Peterborough mate! Where abouts are you?

What did you think of Elton? 

As others have said around the area you have:

Thopre Wood - Best muni by a mile. They do offer membership fees too and they are very reasonable, they also offer a double, so you can play Orton Meadows too. It's also run by a very close friend 

Orton Meadows - Short but front 8 are fantastic holes. Back 9 is short.

Elton - My home club and seem to spend most of my time there. 

Milton - Good course but I am not a fan of the clubhouse and never feel relaxed in there. 

A little further out towards Stamford way you have:

Burghley - Good course, only played it once though.

Rutland Water - Great new course, if it was 10 mins closer to me I would be a member.

Rutland County - Tricky, windy, not highly rated but I think it is a great track.

Greetham Valley - My old club, 2 courses, both very different, fantastic place and play there often still.

Stoke Rochford - Wait for GB72 to reply about this place but a great course.
		
Click to expand...

I am just outside of Peterborough, in Stilton.

I only went up there for a scouting mission but the young lad in the shop was friendly enough, the course looked in good nick but they didnt have any membership packs. It's one I'll probably try before making my mind up. I'll be going to Brampton and St Neots for sure, but if anyone wants to take me round anywhere else for a hack I'd be much obliged, I'm buggered if I'm going to try these places on my own!


----------



## GB72 (Aug 18, 2014)

I know Stilton well. Lived in Yaxley for a while and used to go to Stilton for a meal.  Simplyme has summed up the options pretty well. I have a soft spot for Rutland Water and much of the original membership at Greetham Valley moved there when Greetham became too commercial. Stoke Rochford is a great course but a bit hard to integrate as a new member as everything is played in your normal groups, no roll ups, no drawn comps. That may have changed as I left 2 and a half years ago. It may be a bit far to travel on a weekly basis anyway. I love where I am at Belton Park but you are looking at a 40 plus minute drive. If you have the cash and do not mind a bit of a drive then Luffenham Heath is your course


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 19, 2014)

Its no further than Brampton Park or St Neots.

Whats membership cost?

Grantham is a bit far for me since I only return about 23 mpg lol.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 19, 2014)

It might be too far for you but no one has mentioned john o'gaunt at Sandy, probably a 20-30 minute drive, lovely main course tho'


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 19, 2014)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			It might be too far for you but no one has mentioned john o'gaunt at Sandy, probably a 20-30 minute drive, lovely main course tho'
		
Click to expand...


The second course is maturing along nicely as well - if it's only 20mins away then that's a course to try


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Aug 19, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			Hi there,

As above, I've just moved to Cambs from Somerset so I need to join a new club, I'd like to try a few before I commit so if anyone is willing and available over the next couple of weeks I would be obliged.

Thanks

Dave
		
Click to expand...


I used to live in Peterborough before I joined the GM team in London and was a member at Oundle, which is a quirky, shortish course that is kept in good nick. Its comps usually attract 40-80 people, and you can always get on within half an hour of turning up at the weekend, which is not the case at Peterborough Milton, a very popular members course.

For a few 'outside' the box options, consider:

Luffenham Heath - Hands down the best course in the area (25 mins from Stilton)
Woburn - Do a surprisingly cheap membership for people who live a certain distance away (an hour from Stilton), ideal for quality if you like to make a day of your golf, less well suited if you like to nip out for a quick 9.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 19, 2014)

The thing to be careful of with Luffenham Heath is not just the up front costs. Everything is funded by the members and so if work needs to be carried out, the work is done and a bill appears in each member's pigeonhole. I know a few people who are members there and it is not unheard of to receive an additional bill of Â£1000 or more if, for example, the roof on the clubhouse needs work.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 19, 2014)

Well if anyone is about this weekend or an evening next week for a game I will be more than happy to join.


----------



## simplyme (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm trying to get out on Sunday afternoon / early evening at Elton, will let you know Saturday.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 19, 2014)

simplyme said:



			I'm trying to get out on Sunday afternoon / early evening at Elton, will let you know Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds ideal. Cheers


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 21, 2014)

Played Brampton today, was ok, bit windy but played rubbish, course not really suited to my game as is very tight and as I haven't played for a while was spraying it about a bit, but would like to play it a couple more times before joining, if anyone is around next week of an evening? It's only Â£10 after 3pm.


----------



## simplyme (Sep 19, 2014)

Have you managed to pin down a course you like yet?


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Sep 19, 2014)

Will probably join either Brampton or St Neots in the summer, no point shelling out now as wont play much between now and April.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Mar 14, 2015)

simplyme said:



			Have you managed to pin down a course you like yet?
		
Click to expand...

In answer to your question, not yet, still haven't got round to it lol


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 14, 2015)

You still living south of Peterborough Dave?


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Mar 14, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			You still living south of Peterborough Dave?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Peterborough area, although interestingly I've picked up Lincs as a county so if you want a game at some point I'd be keen to get out lol


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 14, 2015)

DangerousDave86 said:



			Yeah Peterborough area, although interestingly I've picked up Lincs as a county so if you want a game at some point I'd be keen to get out lol
		
Click to expand...

Dave, your always welcome anytime, lighter evenings soon as soon as we get enough light for a full round you can meet us at 5pm after work if you want if your working this way.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Mar 14, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Dave, your always welcome anytime, lighter evenings soon as soon as we get enough light for a full round you can meet us at 5pm after work if you want if your working this way.
		
Click to expand...

Probably be better off on weekends until clocks go forward, let me know if you've ever got a slot free


----------

